# Amber Anchor Hocking Coke



## jdogrulz (Sep 25, 2010)

Anyone have any info on this coke? It has the Anchor Hocking marker on the bottom.
 Thanks,
 Jeff


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 26, 2010)

Sweet.  Famous for their Royal Ruby Red glass and have made commemorative bottles out of such for some companies in the past, I haven't seen an amber one.  Very cool.


----------



## jdogrulz (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Poison_Us. Yea I have been looking around for info but couldnt find any and none here on the forum either.
 Jeff


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 26, 2010)

jdogrulz ~

 I am by no means an expert on this stuff, and Poison_Us may very well be correct that your bottle is commemorative. And yet everytime I see one of those types of bottles I am reminded of the information provided in the link below. Just click through the various options ... Fake colors / Irradating clear bottles / Recolored bottles ... and you will see why I say this. You can arrive at your own conclusions, but I would be somewhat suspicious as the article suggest. I hope this helps.

 SPBOB

 Link:   http://www.antiquebottles.com/coke/index.html


----------



## jdogrulz (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info Bob. I am pretty sure it is its true color. The glass is very thin compared to normal cokes and it is in mint condition like it has never been used, so I think it is probably a commemorative piece. (said the newbie[8D])

 Jeff


----------



## digdug (Sep 27, 2010)

Jeff,
   I have the same bottle in my collection. I have been told that it is a 'Third Shift' bottle, sometime referred as a 'midnight run' bottle.  It was made the incorrect color at the factory as either testing out the mold, etc. or they sometimes made them incorrect color just to have something unique. You know how those night shift people can be. It gets boring and they create something to help pass the time. I have various colors of green and amber Coke bottles that are Third Shift bottles.
 Hope this helps!
 Doug


----------



## jdogrulz (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info Doug. I put it up on fleabay, and just put Amber anchor hocking coke since I dont really know for sure what the real story is behind it.
 Thanks again,
 Jeff


----------

